# Best exercise Machine 4 burning fat



## teezee22 (Feb 16, 2007)

Which is the Best exercise to burn some fat the cross trainer or exercise bike I want to buy to use at home PIiz heIp:cool2:


----------



## Jonny_Boy (Jun 2, 2008)

i use the bike. Has done the job for me so far


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

bike or jogging


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It won't make a difference as long as you're in a calorie deficit.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

The running machine- flat out 1min, 30 sec jog or fast walk, then repeat for 20mins. Best fat burning Ive found. Don't believe what people say that the bike or the cross trainer is best. The people who say that- are the ones that don't like the hard work involved in running. Running is the best exercise to get your heart up to max heart rate.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Incline walking on the treadmill works best for me.

7km/h at a steepish gradient. HR at no more than 145bpm is my rule of thumb.


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

HIIT on the treadmill, as 'tom jones' has stated, although I generally do 2 mins 'off' one min 'on', where off is your light jogging and on is your sprinting. 21 minutes (7 cycles), twice each workout session.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Kyl3cook said:


> HIIT on the treadmill, as 'tom jones' has stated, although I generally do 2 mins 'off' one min 'on', where off is your light jogging and on is your sprinting. 21 minutes (7 cycles), twice each workout session.


I knew there was a technical term for it, just couldn't remember lol


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

tom jones said:


> I knew there was a technical term for it, just couldn't remember lol


Hi mate, yeah it's High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT)


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Higher intensity workout....cardio sucks nuts for fat burning.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Harry Jack said:


> Higher intensity workout....cardio sucks nuts for fat burning.


Yea it does...well I used to think so...when I used to do at least 60mins at a moderate heart rate- it was so boring. But now I do the high intensity, its so brutal and over so fast that I do now enjoy it. I only do 20mins per session, and my fitness has improved and dropped fat.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keep the intensity up on your weight sessions and you will burn much more fat. I've recently started wearing a heart rate monitor and keeping my heartrate over 130bpm just because i hate cardio and i wanna lose a bit of fat again.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Save your money, don't buy a machine at all but DO buy yourself a heart rate monitor. A good treadmill will cost hundreds and you may not even like it! Start running on the pavement/grass or local running track and go from there. If you are still keen on getting a treadmill, try something like Freecycle or a site similar.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Chip pan?

Edit. Just read the title. :-o


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

Well running burns more calories then any other activity but ultimately the best type of cardio is going to be whatever you like the best because you will need to be able to stick at it to get results.

Also don't get hung up on the idea of 'burning fat' because your body uses both carbs and fat for energy when exercising, just in different ratios depending on the intensity. Basically, to lose fat you must be in a calorie deficit so aim for the activity where you are able to burn the highest amount of calories.


----------



## mayamou (Jul 19, 2009)

I would recommend a combination of 2 different workouts on a treadmill, X Trainer or a bicycle a week, just so you don't get bored.

Firstly a HIIT workout not longer than 26min (2min fast on 2 slow) and secondly, a 45 min low intensity workout - up hill walking (7.5 incline, for a treadmill only). In this case also keep your heart rate at 65% of your MHR (fat burning zone). Get a decent Heart Rate Monitor, as sometimes the HR monitors on those machines are not as accurate as they should be.

Watch your diet as well. I managed to lose some fat on 50 c:30 p:20 f ratio with good cardio and weights training too. Do not neglect the weight training. More muscle = faster metabolism = more cal burned.

p.s.

If you decide to do some cardio before breakfast on an empty stomach even better. I am too lazy to get up early for this type of cardio. Your body glycogen stores in this case are low and your body will use fat for energy instead.

Buying machines is a waste of money...I rather go to a park for a run instead or use that money to join a gym for a year. There you can try out all of the machines and find your favorite yourself. I love using a treadmill, you could be the one to hate it.

Good luck


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

I prefer x trainer as it isnt as harsh on the joints meaning I can do 3 hour sessions in 3 days over a weekend and not feel sore or stiff in my knees, hips ankles etc


----------

